# Facebook buys WhatsApp for $19 Billion



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2014)

> Facebook announced the purchase of the mobile messaging service WhatsApp on Wednesday, in a $19bn deal that represents the social media company’s biggest acquisition yet.
> 
> Mark Zuckerberg, the founder of Facebook, described five-year-old WhatsApp as an “incredibly valuable” service that was well on its way to connecting 1 billion people around the world.
> 
> The deal is a big bet for Facebook, which has until recently struggled to convince investors of its strategy for mobile.



Source : *www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/19/facebook-buys-whatsapp-16bn-deal

- - - Updated - - -

Did not see the thread in Technology News section. Mods please close/delete this thread as required.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 20, 2014)

they bought it at 16 bil not 19 bil...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2014)

It's 19


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 20, 2014)

$3 billion service charge, educational cess and VAT.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 20, 2014)

ok i get it now...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2014)

time to start using kik


----------



## Piyush (Feb 20, 2014)

WhatsApp only employs around 50 people total. At 32 engineers, that’s $500 million per engineer.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2014)

They wont kill whatsApp so chill


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> time to start using kik


they wont do anything to it afaik...they will let it operate as a separate company
just like snapchat/instagram. facebook didnt do anything to instagram did it?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2014)

^yes. it got ads.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 20, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/24WdmFI.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2014)

I feel the same about this like I feel about the Google Plus comments on Youtube. Youtube sucks with it and I have a feeling WhatsApp would such as well. For me WhatsApp was a medium to communicate in a way exclusive of Facebook. Now, they are both merged and my messages are going to go through FB again.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> WhatsApp only employs around 50 people total. At 32 engineers, that’s $500 million per engineer.



What would be if every person they employ has stakes in the company.


----------



## amjath (Feb 20, 2014)

Already out of facebook, whatsapp ur time is near. Hello Viber

- - - Updated - - -

*www.engadget.com/2014/02/19/why-did-facebook-spend-19-billion-on-a-messaging-app-video


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 20, 2014)

There are plenty of other such apps. 
So, why care?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2014)

why care?
the amount of zeroes in the figure
what kind of economy can justify such a purchase..


----------



## vkl (Feb 21, 2014)

continue here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...em-facebook-acquires-whatsapp-16-billion.html


----------

